# Issuing a T4 to your employee, CRA



## yyzvoyageur (Apr 10, 2009)

For the first time this year we've employed a live-in caregiver. Completing a T4 and giving it to my employee (and then doing her tax return for her...lol) seems pretty simple, but how do I submit that information to CRA?


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

Just send it here: 

Ottawa Technology Centre
Canada Revenue Agency
875 Heron Road
Ottawa ON K1A 1G9


http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/E/pub/tg/rc4120/rc4120-e.html#P521_50790


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

We always do ours on line. They will send you a code to access the online system. If not, just mail it.


----------

